# Mein Schwimmteich



## tanjathorsten (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo Liebe Schwimmteichbesitzer und die die es noch werden wollen.

Ich komme aus Österreich und mein Schwimmteich wurde im Jahr 2006 gebaut. Ich wollte einfach wissen wie weit mann mit Eigenregie kommt ohne viel Geld auszugeben. Bis jetzt läuft er noch ohne Probleme. Heuer kommt nur eine stärkere Pumpe für den Skimmer dazu.

Hier der Link auf meine Seite http://www.gartenfeeling.bplaced.net/
unter Garten und Schwimmteich seht Ihr einige Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr. Aktuelle muss ich erst einstellen. Die Seite ist noch im Aufbau, es kommen noch Tipps Tricks und sonstige Infos dazu.

Freue mich immer wieder auf Feedback 

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## heiko_243 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Huuih, ein richtig schöner Schwimmteich 
soviel Ufer und auslaufende Randbereiche hätte ich auch gerne, aber leider haben die architektonischen Gegebenheiten leider steile Ränder erfordert.
Wie kommt es denn, das deine Technik nur 120,- EUR gekostet hat, obwohl offensichtlich ein Skimmer + Pumpe in Betrieb ist?
Bei meiner VDE-konformen Installation (Pumpe läuft auch während des Schwimmbetriebs) kostete die Pumpe für den Skimmer allein > 300 EUR.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## tanjathorsten (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Heiko,

Danke! 

Ja das mit dem Platz, Meiner war 2006 auch kleiner, der Vorderer Bereich (Seichtwasser) wurde erst anfang letzten Jahres angebaut. Du hast wenigstens gleich den ganzen Platzt verwendet..

Du das mit der Pumpe lauft so. 40 Euro kostete der OASE Skimmer. Betreibe ihn mit einer Liftech Teichpumpe SP610 mit 10000ltr/h (75W) kostet bei Z....Z..  75 Euro gegenüber E... 114.
Die Pumpe kann auch trocken aufgestellt werden. 
Wegen VDE Prüfung ist alles OK. Habe selber geprüft. Heist aber nicht das ich mich durchgeschummelt habe

Ist in dem Preis Leistungssektor meiner Meinung eine Top Pumpe!! 
Wer sucht der findet.

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## heiko_243 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Danke für die Infos!



> Die Pumpe kann auch trocken aufgestellt werden.


Das klingt als wenn du sie nicht trocken aufgestellt hast - dann ist doch ohnehin kein VDE-konformer Betrieb während des Schwimmens möglich (VDE fordert trockene Aufstellung, min. 2m vom Gewässer entfernt (bei elek, nichtleitender Verrrohrung), Zuleitung vor der Pumpe geerdet und Pumpe über RCD mit <= 30mA angeschlossen. Alternativ Niederspannungs-Pumpe mit Trafo in entsprechender Entfernung und SELV-Kennzeichnung).
Egal - das soll hier eigentlich gar nicht Thema sein - mir fiel es nur auf, weil ich da vorbelastet bin.

Der Platz für den Teich ergab sich bei mir nachdem eine Platzierung im Hauptgarten nicht sinnvoll erschien (Garten dann zu klein und weiträumige Einzäunung für den Nachwuchs notwendig). Hinter dem Haus war die Lage (Halbschatten im Schwimmbereich, etwas mehr Sonne im Pflanzbereich) optimal - 1 Zugang von der Küche, 1 schmaler Zugangs vom Garten. Da reichte ein Gartentor.

Ich finde es immer schön wenn es sehr natürlich aussieht, daher gefällt mir dein Teich sehr gut mit den umliegenden hohen Gräsern, dem Kiesweg und der Brücke.
Insgesamt gibst du sehr geringe Baukosten an - für Folie und Vlies - obwohl sehr günstig gekauft - habe ich z.B. gut 1300,- Eur gezahlt - bei halber Teichfläche. Kies etc. habe ich auch wesentlich mehr ausgegeben - 10to Kies ~ 300,- EUR, 6to Lava ~ 400,- EUR.
Du scheinst sehr günstige Bezugsquellen zu haben 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## tanjathorsten (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Heiko,

War vielleicht Plöd Formuliert, meine Pumpe ist trocken aufgestellt, ich meinte nur damit das man auch wie diese  "Billige" Pumpe dafür verwenden kann. ((-:


Ja die Folie habe ich bei HO.... gekauft m2 um 2,49 bei uns in Ö. Wie gesagt, ich versuchte einfach zu billig  wie mgl zu fahren, da es ja voerst ein Versuch war. Ich wollte wissen wie ein fach man sowas realiesieren kann.

Der Schotter vom Schotterwerk direkt war gegenüber den Baumärkten ein SPOTTPREIS.

Baumarkt die Tonne 30Euro beim Schotterwerk war der Rundkies das der Preis für 10T

Vergleichen lohnt sich.

Drumm will ich auf  meiner HP einen Zusammenstellung der Preise von den Herstellern machen!

Aber wenn ich den Teich neu machen würde, würde ich auch vieles anders machen. (tiefe usw.) Aber bei den Folien preisen (((-:  Wer weis. 

Mir gefällt aber auch dein Teich sehr gut hat auch seinen Reiz. Ich denke so ein Fleck Natur ist mit keinem Pool zu vergleichen.




LG
Thorsten


----------



## günter-w (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thorsten, schön ist euer Teich geworden. Ja bei deinen Preisen kann man ja richtig neidisch werden. Ist eben stark von Land und Region so wie persönlichen Kontakten abhängig. Auf jeden fall schön für dich aber leider nicht für alle.


----------



## tanjathorsten (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hi Günter,

Danke, Übrigens tolles Forum, ich lese schon sehr lange mit. Vor allem die Selbstbau geschichten. 

Wegen den Preisen, da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen.

Die Pumpe ist aus Deutschland, Zo.Z...
Die Folie aus H...Bach

somit bekommst du sie auch bei Euch.

Ich denke das problem ist folgendes.

Traut man sich über eine komplett selber mit Eigenregie geplante Sache drüber, müssen die Materialien so billig sein das man nicht soviel Risiko hat. 

Macht mann einen Teich mit NG oder anderem hat man bei weiten nicht so ein Risiko obs was wird oder nicht. Dafür ist es auch teurer.

Bei mir war es so das ich mich schon lange mit Teich und Aquarien befasse. Ich bin persöhnlich auch der Meinung das von vielen Teichbaufirmen einen dieses Thema bewust kompliziert vorgestellt wird um von einem Eigenbau abzusehen. Abgesehen davon, wird ein Teich nie perfekt sein, man würde immer was anders machen. Ist ja auch Hobby, und das soll nie fertig werden . In meiner Region (fas Nachbar) wollten eine Firma für die 1mm Folie 20Euro/m2 haben ist fast das 10Fache vom Eigenkauf. Sicher, die müssen auch leben. 

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## Padis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thorsten,

habe gerade mal Euren Teich bewundert. Hoffe meiner wird mal so ähnlich aussehen.
Eine wunderschöne Oase. Toll, das Du auch mit so wenig Technik auskommst wie ich.
Habe auch Alles selbst zusammen gesammelt und zusammen gebaut.
Habe dieses Jahr den UVC ausgebaut und auf Starterbakterien verzichtet, mal sehen wie lange das gut geht.
Im Moment 22°, und ich werde die Pumpe auf 1m setzen.


----------



## heiko_243 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*



> Vergleichen lohnt sich.


Das habe ich natürlich auch getan, allerdings mit ganz anderem Ergebniss:
- Kies pro t im Baumarkt: 100,- Eur, Kieswerk 24,- Eur + 60,- Eur Fracht
- Folie: 6,50 Eur inkl. Vlies 500
- Pumpe: 300,- Eur

Ich legte allerdings auch beim Eigenbau Wert auf Qualität, da ich nicht nochmal bauen wollte, daher alles möglichst langlebig sein sollte. Die Folie wollte ich unbedingt aus EPDM haben (wegen der senkrechten Wände die UV ausgesetzt sind), für 2,50 Eur hätte ich höchstens 0.5mm PVC bekommen. Die Pumpe mußte VDE-Kennzeichen tragen, für die Trockenaufstellung am Schwimmteich zugelassen sein und - wichtig - sparsam sein. Da schieden alle üblichen günstigen Fernost-Modelle schon mal aus (mangels VDE). Das günstigste sparsame Modell war da bei 10m³/h die Messner Ecotec.

Den Kies gibt es bei uns in der Gegend nur bei Selbstabholung so preiswert. Anlieferung kostet ordentlich. Im Baumarkt gleich völlig unbezahlbar. Ich habe - obwohl ich auch nur einen Skimmer betreibe - mit Sicherheit eher 1000,- Eur für Technik ausgegeben - Pumpe, Verrohrung, Kugelhähne, Skimmer, PVC-Fittinge, Flansche, Erdkabel, RCD für die Pumpe, Erdschellen etc.

Die Sachen von NG sind gut, aber etliches findet man anderswo günstiger in gleicher Qualität wieder. Die Messner Ecotec-Pumpe findet man z.B. bei NG auch wieder - natürlich teurer.

Ich finde aber nicht das dein Teich wie ein Versuch aussieht 
Bei mir war's aber auch der erste Teich.


----------



## Padis (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Heiko,
schön das es immer mehr Schwimmteichbegeisterte hier im Forum gibt. Glaube jenseits der 50000 Liter, und ohne Fische sind die Probleme doch ein wenig anders gelagert. Meine nicht das es komplizierter ist sondern eher Träger. Deshalb achte ich auch auf Wasserwerte.
Ich habe mein System auch so am laufen. Druckfilter, und dann von unten im Filter-Klärteich durch 5qm Kies (1cm) wieder in den Teich.


----------



## heiko_243 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Padis,

stimmt schon - das Verhalten großer Teiche ohne Fischbesatz ist schon anders. Finde es auch klasse das hier so viele Schwimmteichbesitzer unterwegs sind und man mal Einblick in deren Realisierungen bekommt.

Gruß

Heiko


----------

